# West Cliff Concert Hall - Feb 12



## tank2020 (Feb 4, 2012)

Went to the sunny British seaside, it was -1 and snowing. Firstly I had a nose at the place from the railings, and noted the two people sleeping under the porch of the building. I thought that the fact that they were sleeping outside in these temperatures did not bode well for the state of the place inside, I was wrong, there were a couple of much nicer and warmer places were someone could have slept, i guess its not worth the grief they get if they go in.. 

I braved the fact that one of them might shank me for the alcohol in my lens cleaner, and went in, the place has lost a lot of its character and is all pretty generic, that is apart from the Royal Paragon Baths, were the decay is exceptional.

A bit of info from -http://www.ramsgatehistory.com/forum/index.php?topic=156.0







This fine building has been empty since closure of the Ramsgate Motor Museum in 2006. Formerly a theatre and concert hall, the building has hosted many top artists including The Rolling Stones. Originally dug out of chalk the hall opened in 1914 just two days before the outbreak of war. Apparently the hall, which has a 600 square metre terrace overlooking the ferry terminal and harbour, is the only cliff top hall left in the country.

Recently the hall has been identified for disposal by TDC, and was listed in an auction with a guide price of £200,000. The Isle of Thanet Gazette for July 30th 2010 reports that following intervention by the Mayor Councillor David Green, the building has been withdrawn from the auction pending the outcome of talks with actress Janet Fielding. Miss Fielding's vision includes a 250 seat theatre, 75 seat cinema, restaurant, offices, meeting rooms, gallery and shop. Miss Fielding hopes to raise in excess of £5,000,000 in grants to fund the project.


































































http://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z326/tank2020/DSC01610.jpg[/IMG

[ATTACH=full]119408[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119409[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119410[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119411[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119412[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119413[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119414[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119415[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119416[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119417[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119418[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119419[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]119420[/ATTACH]

Cheers for peering.


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 4, 2012)

Interesting place,untouched for years.


----------



## KingRat (Feb 4, 2012)

Brilliant!!


----------



## scribble (Feb 4, 2012)

Super. I like the tiler's trade mark. And the stair bannister is beautiful.


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 4, 2012)

Pure class with good shots...thanks for sharing .


----------



## alex76 (Feb 4, 2012)

Its so nice to see a place not trashed just the elements eating away at it nice find mate


----------



## Landsker (Feb 4, 2012)

nice that, love the builders tile!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 4, 2012)

oh thats nice! brilliant photos too.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow! Now _that_ is decay! 
Some lovely finds in there, also loving that tilers mark. When I saw the old pic I thought "there is no way that can be allowed to be derelict now"! Nice one mate.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cracking building!great pics.


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

alex76 said:


> Its so nice to see a place not trashed just the elements eating away at it nice find mate



Wish I could take credit for finding it, but that credit goes to the local boys who got there first. Sadly parts are starting to be wrecked im afraid


----------



## nelly (Feb 6, 2012)

Now thats sweet!!!!


----------



## tattooed (Feb 6, 2012)

Crackin photos............... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 7, 2012)

I heard some thesp had bought this place in order to restore it. Awesome building and far more decayed than I thought it would be. A gem Tank, a veritable gem!


----------



## Antar (Feb 9, 2012)

There is a local community group hoping to bring it back to life

http://www.projectmotorhouse.org.uk/index.html


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 9, 2012)

looks a really nice old building well worth saving


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 9, 2012)

That staircase is amazing!


----------



## OpDropkick (Mar 1, 2012)

That image of the toilet made me feel sick. The years of filth on that looks just sickening. Fantastic images.


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

OpDropkick said:


> That image of the toilet made me feel sick. The years of filth on that looks just sickening.



If it makes you feel any better I think its natural decay and not man made


----------



## strokesboy21 (Mar 12, 2012)

love the stairs lol looks a bit creepy tho


----------

